# Crochet Facial Scrubbies



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Let's hope I got this right. I put the pictures into the Pictures section, and am posting this in the MAIN where it says for Knitting or Crochet. It doesn't say if I'm to put the pattern here, or if it goes in the patterns section. I only found knitting patterns in there. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

With "G" hook and any of the thicker cotton yarns like Peaches & Crème, etc. Chain 4.
Slip to join into a ring. Chain 2 and put 13 DC's into the ring. 
Slip to top of chain 2.
DC in same space, then put 2 DC's in each space around. 
Join at start of that round.
1 DC in same space
*1DC in next space
2 DC in next space
Continue from* around
Slip stitch to top of the join
If you want to have a finger loop, chain 13
Join at base of the chain 13
End off and weave in end.

That's it. Simple, but quick and easy to do.

Marge


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are cute, and the pattern seems easy enough even for me!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I make them as pot scrubbers ..Anita


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Marge!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love the little loop handle! Perfect for the shower!

I am also going to try this with tulle to use as a pot scrubber so I don't have to use as much "elbow grease" - I'm not much of a cook, so when I need a scrubbie, I REALLY need a tough one! My boys think dinner is ready when the smoke alarm goes off if that tells you anything!

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've used them and sold them to folks who use them for scrubbing dishes and one lady gets them from me on a regular basis for washing delicate fruits, like Kiwi (she has a HUGE Kiwi orchard) and also soft skinned things like Mangoes, etc.

That loop is perfect for folks like me who have arthritis and holding onto a slippery, wet, soapy scrubby is NOT easy. Also good for gifts to new moms ... there's nothing more slippery than a little baby who's playing in the bath. That loop is great.

Marge


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Oooh, really good ideas. I've got some partial reels of tulle around here ... somewhere ... back when I did floral arrangements decades ago ... will have to look for those.
Thanks, folks!
Marge


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

I make dish scrubbies with needloft which is 100% nylon and works well but doesn't chew up your fingers.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

So many uses. Thank you.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

wilnita said:


> I make them as pot scrubbers ..Anita


Me to, but with plarn


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I make pot scrubbers too!


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh how I wish I could crochet! Trying to master knitting at this time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Sue Anna said:


> Oh how I wish I could crochet! Trying to master knitting at this time. Thanks for sharing.


You can crochet, Sue Anna. There are so many tutorials in written/photo and video form on the internet. Google "How to Crochet" and you'll be on your way. youtube has a lot of great crochet teachers, too. Have fun.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> With "G" hook and any of the thicker cotton yarns like Peaches & Crème, etc. Chain 4.
> Slip to join into a ring. Chain 2 and put 13 DC's into the ring.
> Slip to top of chain 2.
> DC in same space, then put 2 DC's in each space around.
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing your scrubbie pattern, Marge.
I just tried it out (and I love how it turned out) and made 2 modifications on the one I made:
after slip stitching to join the rounds, I added a Chain 2 to start the new rounds before beginning my dc's... See Red:

Chain 4. Slip to join into a ring.

Round 1:*Chain 2* and put 13 DC's into the ring. Slip to top of chain 2.

Round 2:Chain 2, DC in same space, then put 2 DC's in each space around. Join (slip stitch) at start of that round.

Round 3:Chain 2, 1 DC in same space as chain 2 just worked, *1DC in next space, 2 DC in next space,Continue from* around,
Slip stitch to top of the join round.

If you want to have a finger loop, chain 13.
Join at base of the chain 13.
End off and weave in end.


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought a crocheted pot scrubber at a Christmas fair and wish I had bought more. I absolutely love it! I don't crochet but if anyone would like to sell a few, I would love to but some.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Sue Anna said:


> Oh how I wish I could crochet! Trying to master knitting at this time. Thanks for sharing.


You can do it!
We can help!


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

bought several at fair.bought nylon net ,cut into strips about 11/2-2 inches wide(very hard to get even,it slides) .crochet about 6'join ,then 2 in each as direct,then join, crochet single. Followincrease one more row,4th R "join 2 together'crochet 1) .this rounds out the end much like a Brillo pad.Really scrubs.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

bought several at fair.bought nylon net ,cut into strips about 11/2-2 inches wide(very hard to get even,it slides) .crochet about 6'join ,then 2 in each as direct,then join, crochet single. Followincrease one more row,4th R "join 2 together'crochet 1) .this rounds out the end much like a Brillo pad.Really scrubs.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Hope that is clear.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I make these for pot scrubbers, but I do two layers. Make your first layer per instructions and break off without making loop. Join 'yarn' and work first round into the center circle between the stitches of the first layer. Work remainder of second layer to end and join. Chain 1 sc into each stitch around through both layers and join. You can then make a loop or weave in the end. 
Making a double layer gives you a firmer fabric and more scrubbing power. I received one of these as a gift and had to figure out the pattern from it. They work great.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

GrandmaNona said:


> I make these for pot scrubbers, but I do two layers. Make your first layer per instructions and break off without making loop. Join 'yarn' and work first round into the center circle between the stitches of the first layer. Work remainder of second layer to end and join. Chain 1 sc into each stitch around through both layers and join. You can then make a loop or weave in the end.
> Making a double layer gives you a firmer fabric and more scrubbing power. I received one of these as a gift and had to figure out the pattern from it. They work great.


Yes I double mine as well I use the Phentex yarn that we used for slipper patterns ,it is rough and a bit scratchy.Works great.Anita


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern and for all the other ideas too.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

OMgirl said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your scrubbie pattern, Marge.
> I just tried it out (and I love how it turned out) and made 2 modifications on the one I made:
> after slip stitching to join the rounds, I added a Chain 2 to start the new rounds before beginning my dc's... See Red:
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you talented ladies! Those delicious spring colors sure add some cheer to us here. We dug out, again this morning, and now they're predicting another major storm for Wednesday into Thursday. By the way, that pattern also serves beautifully as a coaster. Wonderful take-along stuff. :-D


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I love the little loop handle! Perfect for the shower!
> 
> I am also going to try this with tulle to use as a pot scrubber so I don't have to use as much "elbow grease" - I'm not much of a cook, so when I need a scrubbie, I REALLY need a tough one! My boys think dinner is ready when the smoke alarm goes off if that tells you anything!
> 
> Thanks for posting!!!


When I burn a pot. I put in baking soda and vinegar and put back on the stove and cook for about 20 minutes and most burn food comes off. If not I repeat and after shutting the fire leave overnight to soak. Works for me. Now I use a time clock when I don't forget to put it on. Good Luck. Sara


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a link for something similar:
http://blog.knitpicks.com/wpblog/52-weeks-of-dishcloths/


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Yes I double mine as well I use the Phentex yarn that we used for slipper patterns ,it is rough and a bit scratchy.Works great.Anita


edited 
here is what I use for mine ..Anita


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, these are great, and thank you for sharing, i give mine out with dishcloths, everyone loves them


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

OMgirl said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your scrubbie pattern, Marge.
> I just tried it out (and I love how it turned out) and made 2 modifications on the one I made:
> after slip stitching to join the rounds, I added a Chain 2 to start the new rounds before beginning my dc's... See Red:
> 
> ...


That's lovely! I think I like yours better! LOL. Will give that a shot.

Thanks so much!
Marge


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

So face scrubbers are made of cotton yarn, what are pot scrubbers made from? This looks like something to make for Valentine's Day for my Mom --she loves to wash dishes. Thanks for this pattern, Marge!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

oannejay said:


> So face scrubbers are made of cotton yarn, what are pot scrubbers made from? This looks like something to make for Valentine's Day for my Mom --she loves to wash dishes. Thanks for this pattern, Marge!


I make them from plarn


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

oannejay said:


> So face scrubbers are made of cotton yarn, what are pot scrubbers made from? This looks like something to make for Valentine's Day for my Mom --she loves to wash dishes. Thanks for this pattern, Marge!


 check further up on this page is what I use to make mine Anita

:thumbup:


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay, I just started to crochet again so I think I can give those a try. thanks very much for this posting. Will let you know if they are scrubbies or scrubbed~


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

wilnita said:


> check further up on this page is what I use to make mine Anita
> 
> :thumbup:


I never hear of that brand. Is it like rug yarn?


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

no it's not it is what we made slippers from . Many many years ago and they were scratchy on the foot.. But I guess you could make mat/rugs with it as well. I know we can get it in Canada. Anita


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

wilnita said:


> no it's not it is what we made slippers from . Many many years ago and they were scratchy on the foot.. But I guess you could make mat/rugs with it as well. I know we can get it in Canada. Anita


I guess I will have to look for it. Thanks!


----------



## Keirsten11 (Aug 12, 2013)

Emve said:


> bought several at fair.bought nylon net ,cut into strips about 11/2-2 inches wide(very hard to get even,it slides) .crochet about 6'join ,then 2 in each as direct,then join, crochet single. Followincrease one more row,4th R "join 2 together'crochet 1) .this rounds out the end much like a Brillo pad.Really scrubs.


I do the same thing and get the nylon net by the yard at the fabric store. They are great for home pedicures!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Suecpee said:


> Okay, I just started to crochet again so I think I can give those a try. thanks very much for this posting. Will let you know if they are scrubbies or scrubbed~


What are those in your avatar? They are very cute!


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

If you want to use them as a pot scrubbie, or grill cleaner or car window cleaner or baked potato or carrot or silk off of sweet corn use reg nylon net. Usually sell 600 to 1000 per year


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

I have lots to sell for 1.00 each plus postage


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you have a picture of yours


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Would this make a good luggage tag?


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

sg80329 said:


> Would this make a good luggage tag?


I don't see why not, just need a 'window' so you can put contact info in case luggage goes astray.

My Mom made large (3") pompoms in bright neon colors that would clash painfully with her luggage colors. She used stout cotton cord (like the kind at the hardware store) to tie them to the luggage. Were easy to spot on the carousel!

Marge


----------

